# Living in Dubai and working in Sharjah -seeking transport advice



## Alina B

Hello,
I recently got a job offer from an organization in Sharjah, so I will be moving to the UAE in a few weeks. I am thinking of living with some friends in Dubai (possibly Bur Dubai area) and commuting to Sharjah. I've read some previous posts and it looks like it should take me about 40 mins one way. Is this pretty accurate? I have an option of finding my own housing elsewhere, but not sure if I should do that, as by living with frieds I'll be saving much more. Can someone tell me if it's worth living a bit closer to work?
Another concern I have is about using public transportation vs. private car. I guess public transport may not be the best option for commuting between the Emirates, but I am not sure. How much can you get a new/used car for? What about the approximate upkeep expenses, gas, insurance? 
Any advice would be much appreciated.
Thank you.
Alina


----------



## fortune

*Transport advise*

Hi Alina,
I am gald that i found this web site. I am glad that we have this website for expats. I am from Canada and also moving to Dubai in Feburary and am very confused who to ask questions. 
Alina, after reading your thread and what my experience tells especially visiting Dubai last year that it would be better if you stay close to your work. I have seen a huge traffic jam there and most of my friends told me that they spend almost 4 hours in whole day just to reach home and office. Rest i would say you will be the best judge. I hears they have a new train operating around the city. Why dont you try that option for few days and see if its any worth. But buses i will not recommend. They take a long time.
I am not sure how helpful my advise was to you. But good luck and keep in touch please. I will have no one even to talk with over there. This website will be my only way of communication with me fellows.

BTW. I just registered myself to this site. I will be soon making my detailed website.

Take care

Alex


----------



## Dannysigma

Forget about public transport - buses take ages and the metro doesn't go to Sharjah. The traffic is pretty bad, but mostly goes the other way - people living in Sharjah and working in Dubai. From Bur Dubai you would have to figure that you have to cross the creek and pass the airport and these are two of the bottlenecks for traffic. Cars are generally cheaper here than elsewhere and you can find one to fit pretty much any budget. Bear in mind, though, that you cannot buy a car until your residency visa is in place and, if you want to buy it on finance, until you have at least 3 months worth of UAE bank statements (I have seen one or two places that sell cars old style - where you leave however many blank cheques as there are installments, but they all seem to be charging a lot more for their cars than other places. I could easily be wrong though). Other options would include cabs - there is, I believe a surcharge on cabs going from one Emirate to another, but they are still likely to cost less than other countries, and car rentals: it is possible to rent a car for 1500 AED a month and for this you only need an international drivers' permit (though once you have your residency visa you will need a UAE driver's licence). Petrol/gas is cheap too.


----------



## Alina B

Thank you very much for your replies. This helps quite a bit! I visited the UAE a few years ago, but mainly stayed in Abu Dhabi, and when we went to Dubai and Sharjah, transportation was not my concern. I should have an International Driver's License by the time I move and my employer is getting things ready for the residency visa, so I think I'll start looking for a car or cab option. Thanks again!


----------



## Andy Capp

And whatever you do don't answer the car lifts ads in Gulf news. trust me, just don't.


----------



## Herculeis

Hi to everybody ...

i also going to move to Dubai begining of Feb and i'm in big hasstle for living there.
anybody can short descripe to me the life at Dubai ?
is it interesting ot boring as my colleagues are saying ? 





fortune said:


> Hi Alina,
> I am gald that i found this web site. I am glad that we have this website for expats. I am from Canada and also moving to Dubai in Feburary and am very confused who to ask questions.
> Alina, after reading your thread and what my experience tells especially visiting Dubai last year that it would be better if you stay close to your work. I have seen a huge traffic jam there and most of my friends told me that they spend almost 4 hours in whole day just to reach home and office. Rest i would say you will be the best judge. I hears they have a new train operating around the city. Why dont you try that option for few days and see if its any worth. But buses i will not recommend. They take a long time.
> I am not sure how helpful my advise was to you. But good luck and keep in touch please. I will have no one even to talk with over there. This website will be my only way of communication with me fellows.
> 
> BTW. I just registered myself to this site. I will be soon making my detailed website.
> 
> Take care
> 
> Alex


----------



## Elphaba

It's as interesting or as boring as you want it to be. There is masses to do here. Please read through threads, including the stickys, to gather some basic info.

-


----------



## butter25

*hi friend*

[hii 
it is deepu
can u contact me snip/
keep in touch


----------



## ilya

Alina, car would probably be the only solution. a little cheap car will cost you nothing. fuel isn't expensive either.


----------

